# Help with hen party gift!



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

As chief bridesmaid and big sister I am organising my sisters hen night! Amongst all the things to dress her up in etc I want to give each person something to keep to remember the night! The 2 things I have come up with are a key ring with the event and date printed on or a pen with the event and date printed on. 

If you were going to a hen night which thing would you enjoy receiving the most?! I can't do anything rude for everyone as my sister wouldn't like it so they're just pretty with nice pink writing on them.

Thanks  

Rachel x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

For my BF's hen do last year we took lots of pictures and then I looked through for a decent group shot and had copies made and posted them out afterwards as a memento.

R
x


----------



## bobob (Jun 22, 2009)

With the photos you could get them put on a coaster or mug and post them out. Snapfish is a great website and they deliver really quickly, you just have to upload your photos...


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

OUt of the two I would pick a keyring as it's got a longer life on it, but I likee the idea of having a photo keyring of the event. Perhaps a photo one sidde and the date/event on the other? 

C~x


----------

